# 44cm light weight cross bike/cyclocross/tricross



## LorenaAZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm 4'10" and I'm looking for a commuting bike to ride year round. I tried the specialized dolce elite 44cm since it's the smallest my local bikeshop has, and the size fits well, but I want a bike that can use wider knobbed wheels. I use studded tires in the winter to ride on snow/ice; and from house to school/work I have to ride on some trails in addition to road. I currently ride my comfy and ancient trek y 26 -- I have no idea how much it weighs, but it's too heavy now that I'm pregnant.

What do you recommend? I'm running low on hope that I will find what I'm looking for.  Is there anyone out there who knows of a good bike that will tackle the job for preferably under $2000?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How about a Surly Cross Check? The smallest size is 42.0cm seat tube center to top. MSRP for the complete bike is $1050. 

Or check out a Soma Double Cross. The frame price starts at $389. You can have your LBS or loved one build up the bike for you. Or do it yourself if you are so inclined.


----------



## LorenaAZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I was actually able to find a trek 7.6fx wsd in a shop about 1.5 hrs away. I went to test it and it was love at first ride.  I will look at those bikes and see if my new bike needs a sister.  Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## MarkyMarc (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi - was just about to have a look on here to see what the ladies have to say about aero setup on a TT bike and your question caught my eye. My girlfriend rides a 42cm Cross check as a commuter/bad weather road bike/gravel road racer/'monstercross bike'.

She is about 5'1" with longish reach/shortish inseam for her height. There are a few photos of her riding and the bike on a thread on the Surly forum on MTBR at:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=413669&highlight=cross+gearing+singletrack

Hope this helps - if you have any questions or want to see other pictures of 'monstercross' Surly let me know.


----------

